# new gpu



## adam99leit (Dec 4, 2010)

i was folding a 8600 in my htpc for a while but it died which is fine its old and has folded since i got it so i put a gigabyte 470 SOC in it and started folding but its getting crazy hot so im back to folding but only about 25% until i get a new better air flow case or a small liquid loop on the gpu and im laid off work atm so might be a while but im putting out some points so just thought i would let everyone know another card is up folding


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 4, 2010)

Did the heat melt all your Shift and punctuation keys? 

Fold on.


----------



## adam99leit (Dec 4, 2010)

runs like 89c and nope using my phone all the other keys are on a separate menu so i just skip it people understand usually....


----------

